# I'm officially frogless!



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, after reducing my collection years ago with a break up, then nearly quiting over a soar deal, as of today i'm frogless. Have already signed up to FA (bit like AA!) meeting, but Richie has helped me with my first step to get over it... another viv!
Richie (rainforest vivs), not only a top guy, but also a fantastic builder who will build exactly to a customers specs.
This is going to be my only tank, and a show piece in my lounge.
100cm high, 65cm wide, and 50cm deep.
30cm deep front section, and no stepped front vent as will also house fish.
I have a stand on route viv my friends pet shop, and will have a deep light hood right upto the roof.
Its going to be mixed species, but not 100% decided what.
I think blue jeans, auratus, and phelsumo or similar.
























Also not decided style I want to built it. Thoughts?
Cant decide if I should do: 
*A tangle root background,
Raf's roots:
Pics my new constructed vivarium - Dendroboard
* A stump or fake buttress (have loads of wood and foam etc)
The Peninsula - Page 49 - Dendroboard
*Rock work- hard to do right.
60 Gallon construction - Dendroboard
Or normal back with broms etc, but smaller water area.
Always liked clippos viv.
the jungle juwel - Page 10 - Dendroboard


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

They are all nice!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

The root system viv is one of my favourites but I like tons of ferns and foliage in my vivs so I'd go for a more densely planted look than the one on dendroboard but with plenty of the roots still showing through so it's not wasted.

Also, Chris, do you live on a boat? If so that's pretty frigging awesome :2thumb:.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

ronnyjodes said:


> The root system viv is one of my favourites but I like tons of ferns and foliage in my vivs so I'd go for a more densely planted look than the one on dendroboard but with plenty of the roots still showing through so it's not wasted.
> 
> Also, Chris, do you live on a boat? If so that's pretty frigging awesome :2thumb:.


Yer, the roots is one of my faves, is just simple but done so right.

Yup, live on a boat, is how come gone to one viv now.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Terrible pictures, but xaxim panel in. 
Also popped a brom in for scale for myself whilst planning.
Everythings arrived to make the fake roots- so will start that today.

Just trying to source big sheets of blue fish tank foam to be hidden under the substrate and make the false bottom.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice one Chris,seems like you need a trip to Germany:blush:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Superb Chris, how long has the background been going for? Common, enlighten us... you must have some idea on the little beasties. How heavy is that thing (baring in mind that there's no water is in yet)?


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

pls keep it well updated with pics, I am thinking sonething very similar in the near future.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

colinm said:


> Nice one Chris,seems like you need a trip to Germany:blush:


Yes- your right Colin.

I need plants at least- still trying to work out if can do March Hamm...



Terrarium Supplies said:


> Superb Chris, how long has the background been going for? Common, enlighten us... you must have some idea on the little beasties. How heavy is that thing (baring in mind that there's no water is in yet)?


Background- 2 days!

Panels are all recycled. The ficus etc will all dye off as microwaved (industrial at work!), then will dry out while I still build- but they'll grow back.

Just drying the cocofibre to plastidip the vines.

Oh, and at present- not heavy- if wasnt bulky one person could lift. Gotta keep weight down for the moment at still waiting on the stand...


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

you dont wanna start listing lol !!!!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

terryTHEfrog said:


> you dont wanna start listing lol !!!!


Just means he will need another viv the other side for balance!:lol2:


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

terryTHEfrog said:


> you dont wanna start listing lol !!!!





fatlad69 said:


> Just means he will need another viv the other side for balance!:lol2:


Other side has my lovely log fire!


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

First 10 vines now drying.
May need more plastidip!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

A friend of mine used to live on a big old metal Dutch barge on the Medway; it was pretty damp and pretty damn cold in the winter, though. Does your log fire make the difference?


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> old


That was all I needed to quote!

Its only 18 months old- better insulated than many houses. Central heating etc!

Fires just a bonus- not actually needed!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

chrism said:


> First 10 vines now drying.
> May need more plastidip!


Chris on your advice I am giving the plastidip a go. Should be with me tomorrow then I can give making some vines ago. Terrariumsupplies was impressed with his results. Cheers!

Adam


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Yeah works a treat really.... I've still got to crack on with it all!! Chris where the hell do you dip your vines? I have my stuff drying outside in a greenhouse and it rudy reaks!!! The fumes from this stuff is a killer mate?!!!!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Yeah works a treat really.... I've still got to crack on with it all!! Chris where the hell do you dip your vines? I have my stuff drying outside in a greenhouse and it rudy reaks!!! The fumes from this stuff is a killer mate?!!!!


Bugger, I have to paint my viv indoors. The misses is going to kill me!


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

As its been raining and too humid in the shed as we flooded this winter I do it indoors. 
Smells, but I don't find terrible- maybe as doing small doses. 

I pop the tin open- dip the vine (sisal), throw into a tub of super dry / baked coco fibre then shake. Leave for 5 mins, remove, and set aside to dry. I seem to get an occasional tiny patch without coco fibre as I don't press in, but can resolve that after. 

Will try and get pics later.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

where you get the plastidip from ?? can it be brushed on, will it take to that polystyrene?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

terryTHEfrog said:


> where you get the plastidip from ?? can it be brushed on, will it take to that polystyrene?


You can get it here http://www.plastidip.co.uk/ or eBay . You just brush it on thick or dip smaller items and it will stick to almost anything.

Adam


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> You can get it here http://www.plastidip.co.uk/ or eBay . You just brush it on thick or dip smaller items and it will stick to almost anything.
> 
> Adam


sounds good I'll do some research on this.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

terryTHEfrog said:


> sounds good I'll do some research on this.


 Buy a bucket load of gloves, paint brushes, masks and roll up your sleeves as this stuff bonds to owt!! Oh and don't wear Elvis as I would hate to think you ruined your onesie.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Buy a bucket load of gloves, paint brushes, masks and roll up your sleeves as this stuff bonds to owt!! Oh and don't wear Elvis as I would hate to think you ruined your onesie.


 
I may be strange- but find it easier with bare hands.

Its peals / rubs off once dry.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Dont think i've ever added and removed wood from a tank so many time. 
Just not feeling it yet.
Picture shows front 'trough' though. Is small water areas- but will be waterfall right hand side and runs from an external pump / filter.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

chrism said:


> Dont think i've ever added and removed wood from a tank so many time.
> Just not feeling it yet.
> Picture shows front 'trough' though. Is small water areas- but will be waterfall right hand side and runs from an external pump / filter.
> image


The vines look great, I have done a similar thing in my viv.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

fatlad69 said:


> The vines look great, I have done a similar thing in my viv.


I have another 10 or so 1m liana- but not sure how much to use, or how much I like it...

Going to make a load more thin vines as like them.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Extra bits of wood added, including bits in the corners to try and break up the 'box' look.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The biggest need, to my eyes is more plants- lots more. I'm guessing you'll get to that when you've finished the structural stuff, but lush planting always covers a multitude of sins...


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> The biggest need, to my eyes is more plants- lots more. I'm guessing you'll get to that when you've finished the structural stuff, but lush planting always covers a multitude of sins...


 
Ha, yes, will be planted!

Got 30 broms on order.

Won't be heavy planted from the start though- as the xaxim panels will throw out ferns etc.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Been busy, but a few plants arrived, and more vines added.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Chris that's really starting to take shape and will look fantastic when its grown in. What are you using to make the vines?

Adam


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

yeah loving those vines !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Deffo a work of art- what style of planting are you going for?


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> what style of planting are you going for?


I have lots of broms on route, but also a few different creapers etc.

The xaxim will sprout ferns etc.

The photos have all been taken with an iphone- so hard to show depth.

Tried today with a camera- but still rubbish!


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Stand arrived today, as did a few broms!




























Got the stick back plastic (wood finish) to do tonight, then build the light hood.

Kinda wish I'd left the side closest to the sofa open now to look in, but oh well- too much work to remove now.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I agree it would have been nice to have left the one side clear. It is really starting to take shape with the broms.

I know you use plastidip but what other material are you using for the vines?

Adam


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

That looks great mate :2thumb::no1:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Any progress to report?

Adam


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

fatlad69 said:


> Any progress to report?
> 
> Adam


Sorry Adam, not really touched it- just letting it grow.

Rubbish iphone pics.

Most of the fireballs died of frost damage from shipping.



Sticky back 'wood' on the sides.



Lygo



Colombian Auratus.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking really good! :2thumb:


----------

